# Dojo Loach - Cloudy Eyes



## knownothingfishowner (Feb 22, 2010)

I have 3 dojo loaches. 2 are fine - so far - but 1 is acting rather slow and shows to have quite a bit of a white cloudiness to both of it's eyes. 

***PLANTED TANK - SALT NOT AN OPTION***


----------

